# Best Gravity under $200



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have seen several threads on best gravity toilets and I realize with high performance comes high cost but unfortunately many of my customers have a budget that won't allow them a really good toilet. So what is the best gravity flush at or around $200 at plumbers cost.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Gerber Maxwell


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Toto Drake.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Toto Drake.


I have only put 2 toto's in in my career and the price at cost was $500 each. How much is a drake?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Viper & Toto Drake


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> I have only put 2 toto's in in my career and the price at cost was $500 each. How much is a drake?


 I'm getting the drake, comfort height, elongated for 189.00 plus the governer.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Gerber Avalanche or Viper.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Gerber Avalanche or Viper.


The Avalancheis in the mid 200's


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Not here. 189.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Not here. 189.


Msrp around $300 so prolly under $200 I will have to see if we have a distrubutor in the cinci area. We only have one Toto distrubutor and they only order them if you ask they don't stock them so toto isn't practical in my area.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> Msrp around $300 so prolly under $200 I will have to see if we have a distrubutor in the cinci area. We only have one Toto distrubutor and they only order them if you ask they don't stock them so toto isn't practical in my area.


Isn't there a Toto manufacturing plant in Cleveland? Scratch that. It's in Georgia.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been using the Western Pottery line for my econo flush offering, people seem to like it.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I have installed many Toto Drakes have one my self a little disappointed with it, the flush lever is stupid and it also has a pretty weak flush! Think I might start using the American Standard Cadet 3 ! Its about 200 nice powerful flush too!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Mansfield(with the 3.5 flushing tower, screw water conserving:laughing or Western Pottery.


----------



## Tbaker (Jan 22, 2012)

Gerber maxwell, viper and Avalanche all have great ratings and they're all I offer now. We sell the avalanche with a no plunge guarantee and we have yet to go back to any of them.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Will said:


> Mansfield(with the 3.5 flushing tower, screw water conserving:laughing or Western Pottery.


LOL I have installed many suped up mansfields with good results. Still not a no plunge toilet though!


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I usually run the wellworth.
I tried getting a toto rplacment tank from fergies. There price was abot 90.00 and there freight was 75.00 =(

No grber here.

I,ve put in a couple of the a.s. csdet threes, but they cost more than the wellworth and i don,t really see much flushing difference.

Unfortunately they are both available at h.d. for pennies more than what i get them for.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

beachplumber said:


> I usually run the wellworth.
> I tried getting a toto rplacment tank from fergies. There price was abot 90.00 and there freight was 75.00 =(



Our Fergs, has a distribution delivery truck deliver everyday, but they still try to charge extra for freight.

I think the counter people get paid commission.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Not here. 189.


Oh and BTW, this price is for a H/C Avalanche.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Oh and BTW, this price is for a H/C Avalanche.



Who are you getting them from?

I can't stand the crap we have here, Crane and the Locke version of proflow. 

If I ever get my stuff going it will be worth a road trip to have the only toilet worth a crap around here.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Tbaker said:


> Gerber maxwell, viper and Avalanche all have great ratings and they're all I offer now. We sell the avalanche with a no plunge guarantee and we have yet to go back to any of them.


Do you have any specifics on that no plunge gaurantee. That is an interesting concept for sales have you been burned on it?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Who are you getting them from?
> 
> I can't stand the crap we have here, Crane and the Locke version of proflow.
> 
> If I ever get my stuff going it will be worth a road trip to have the only toilet worth a crap around here.


Winnelson. 

We had Locke move in to the Metroplex proper a couple months back ~~~ Their prices were the same as HD, I just laughed and walked out.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Winnelson.
> 
> We had Locke move in to the Metroplex proper a couple months back ~~~ Their prices were the same as HD, I just laughed and walked out.



Their prices a better than we had in Tucson but their selection sucks. Special order Wirsbo, if they can't find it in their book it isn't made.

I don't think the Winn in Tulsa carries Gerber, I might ask again.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Winnelson.
> 
> We had Locke move in to the Metroplex proper a couple months back ~~~ Their prices were the same as HD, I just laughed and walked out.


 
Our winnelson carries A.S. and mansfield unfortunately


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I like the Toto Drake, or Kohler Wellworth.


----------

